# how much weight can a aluminom bike carry?



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

i weight like 170 can i carry me and like 70 lbs a gear on my bike?it will be all my camping gear


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*short answer*

Short answer: Yep


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Design of the bike?*

The frame material isn't really the issue -- most bikes can carry plenty of weight without a problem. The bigger issue is whether the bike is designed for touring, with attachment points for racks so you can distribute the weight of your gear. Wheels also could be an issue -- you want good, sturdy wheels rather than lightweight, low-spoke-count racing wheels for that kind of use.


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

cool i worry about that


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wheels tire are more an issue. 70 lbs of gear is a lot of junk.


----------



## rabidfox (Mar 1, 2009)

70 lbs is probably over estimating


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

You will also need to get some good puncture resistant tires as well when carrying a lot of weight. I'd also try to cut down on that weight, that's quite a bit to be carrying.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rabidfox said:


> i weight like 170 can i carry me and like 70 lbs a gear on my bike?it will be all my camping gear


If you are carrying like that, get a BOB.


----------



## Suge206 (Nov 20, 2008)

240 total? no problemo


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Depends*



rabidfox said:


> i weight like 170 can i carry me and like 70 lbs a gear on my bike?it will be all my camping gear


I you have a superlight "see through" aluminum frame, then touring with this amount of weight is a bad idea. If you have an aluminum frame touring bike, then this weight is not an issue.


----------



## lubers (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 2005 Cannondale T800 and a 1988 Cannondale ST400, I weigh 270lbs and when on tour you can add another 35 to forty pounds on to that. Tires are the issue for me.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I've toured all over the place on an aluminum bike with four large panniers, a back rack, and a bar bag. I don't know what kind of weight I carried, but I'm guessing with full camping gear and spares it was probably close to 70 lb. I weigh 175, and the only thing that ever broke in thousands of miles of touring was a spoke. If you're carrying a load, make sure you have well built and strong wheels.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, 240 is well within the range of weight that just the weight of the rider might put on the bike. The only thing to wonder about is if the wheels are sturdy enough.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

rabidfox said:


> i weight like 170 can i carry me and like 70 lbs a gear on my bike?it will be all my camping gear


In 1998, a Caad3 could carry 296.2 lbs.

Like.


----------

